# A.geniculata or N.chromatus?



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone can help with this...

I've got 2 slings that were sold to me as A.geniculata's. They have both just recently moulted and are now roughly 3-4cm in legspan. With their fresh new clothes, I've noticed that the hair on their abdomens is quite a bright red...which is leading me to believe that they might actually be N.chromatus.

Is there anyway of telling the difference at this age?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Not sure if that helps, but this is my a.genic when it was around 2-3cm 










I THINK I can see red hair there too ...

Even after the following moult (obviously not as many as a N.chromatus) : 










I think the N.chromatus has a more bright carapace ...


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Any photo's ?


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Any photo's ?


Yep, not the best quality though as they were taken on a mobile.

A.geniculata or N.chromatus?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think you'll have to wait to see if the carapace darkens up with the next shed . 

These are two of my A.geniculata's they are approx 2" LS 
Flickr Photo Download: Knee Pad 02
Flickr Photo Download: Knee Hi 02


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, will hold out for the next moult then.

Cheers pal.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Both of these species will have red hairs on the abdomen, however the N. chromatus will have a lighter carapace. You'll also notice the Nhandu has much larger white bands on the legs.
My N. chromatus








compared to your A. geniculata:









N. chromatus tend to be a lot more aggressive and will readily strike.


----------

